# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Eden Resort Phú Quốc 4 sao - Khuyến mãi hấp dẫn!

## hangnt

Khách sạn - Resort Eden Phú Quốc - một nơi nghỉ dưỡng xinh đẹp, tọa lạc trên bờ biển phía Tây của đảo ngọc Phú Quốc, chỉ 20 phút từ sân bay và nằm sát bãi biển với dải cát trắng xóa được ôm lấy bởi làn nước trong xanh và yên bình của bờ Vịnh Thái Lan.


Khách sạn - Resort Eden nằm trên bờ biển yên bình nơi bạn có thể bơi, lặn bất cứ lúc nào bạn muốn. Bạn còn có thể đắm mình thư giãn trong hồ bơi gần bãi biển. 




*Các loại phòng tại Eden Resort*



*Phòng Superior*

Các phòng superior đều được trang bị giường đôi lớn hoặc hai giường đơn một cách thanh lịch. Được thiết kế có hướng nhìn ra khung cảnh thiên nhiên của resort, kèm theo các dịch vụ cao cấp và các tiện nghi thiết yếu dành cho khách hàng.

*Bungalows*

Với 10 bungalow được thiết kế mang phong cách đặc biệt và tiện nghi rộng rãi. Tất cả các bungalow đều có tầm nhìn ra biển, hồ bơi hoặc khung cảnh thiên nhiên. Trong mỗi bungalow còn có phần sân vườn tạo nên không gian riêng biệt, dành riêng cho hai người với bữa tối lãng mạn dưới ánh nến lung linh.

*Suites*

Được thiết kế thanh lịch với trang thiết bị đầy đủ, các phòng suite rất lý tưởng cho một gia đình nhỏ hoặc thậm chí cho 4 người lớn. Tất cả các phòng suite đều hướng biển và mang đến cho người ở những giây phút cảm nhận vẻ đẹp của biển xanh. Có thể nói, Phú Quốc chính là thiên đường của các bãi biển và cảnh quang.

*Tiện Nghi Trong Phòng*

• Giường twin/giường đôi
• Tủ lạnh mini
• Điện thoại đường dài, dịch vụ để lại lời nhắn và chuyển cuộc gọi
• Mỹ phẩm, vật dụng phòng tắm
• Truyền hình cáp màn hình phẳng
• Vật dụng pha trà, cà phê
• Phục vụ ăn tại phòng 6h00 đến 23h00
• Bàn làm việc và bộ văn phòng phẩm
• Nước suối miễn phí mỗi ngày (2 chai/ngày)

*Dịch Vụ Của Resort*

• Hành lý, Dịch vụ văn phòng
• Giặt ủi, Trông trẻ
• Đưa đón sân bay
• Bưu phẩm, bưu kiện
• Chăm sóc sức khỏe, dịch vụ bác sĩ theo yêu cầu
• Kết nối Internet không dây 

*Nhà Hàng*

Nhà hàng bên bờ biển vô cùng lý tưởng cho các bữa tiệc nướng ngoài trời, tiệc ăn và tiệc uống hoặc đơn giản chỉ là một bữa ăn thư giãn. Nhà hàng cũng là nơi phục vụ các bữa ăn sáng với đầy đủ các món ăn địa phương và Châu Âu, tha hồ cho bạn lựa chọn. Thưởng thức các loại thức ăn do những chuyên gia ẩm thực từ địa phương thực hiện.

*Bar Bãi Biển*

Bar bãi biển là một nơi tuyệt vời với các loại rượu, cocktail, thức uống được chọn lọc, cùng với một lối bày trí dễ chịu và ấm áp. Các bạn có thể thư giãn, trải mình bên bờ biển và tiêu khiển với những màn trình diễn của bartender cùng các trò chơi. 

*Hoạt động - Giải trí*

• Thể thao nước
• Phòng giải trí (billiards, thư viện, karaoke, thể thao trong nhà…)
• Spa
• Phòng tập thể hình
• Cho thuê xe
• Tour ngắm cảnh
• Chuyến mạo hiểm
• Tour vòng quanh đảo
• Dạo thuyền
• Thám hiểm thiên nhiên quanh đảo
• Xuồng caiac hoặc ca-nô
• Câu cá, câu mực

*Spa*

Dịch vụ Spa của Eden Resort Phú Quốc đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu thư giãn và phục hồi sức khỏe của bạn. Chúng tôi có những chương trình spa trọn gói như massage toàn thân và massage mặt, tắm hơi và tắm bồn thủy lực, với những liệu pháp giải tỏa stress khác. Chúng tôi sử dụng các sản phẩm từ thiên nhiên và thích hợp với từng người.


_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Phú Quốc click vào du lịch Phú Quốc_

----------

